# God Before Guru Nanak



## unknown9 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello there. I asked a question on another thread concerning alleged prophecies predicting the coming of Guru Nanak. There's been no response to it yet. I was wondering if the exact references could be verified. I have another question. What were proper religious faiths, if any, before Nanak? However old one thinks the earth is, did God in Sikh theology reveal himself through a prophet or scriptures before Guru Nanak? Thanks for any help.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Sep 3, 2005)

Gurfateh

As per Sanatan Sikhs(Sikhs following the idealogy that Gurmat(Sikhism) was here since the world came into being) Holy Vedas,Holy Bible and Holy Kuran are books from God.

For them you can visit www.sarbloh.info


Coming for the views of Das or any other Sikh likie him even in Guru Granth Sahib ji there are verses from holy men who were not Sikh and were before First Master Shri Guru Nanakdev Sahib Ji. And those verse are considered as delvered by God.

Guru Granth Sahib ji state that God since ages have created devotees and have proteected there respect.

in the nutshell Sikhism is not anti to faith before it but it is complemewntory to them. Like thoery of say Phythogoras was made in remote past.

While demovier and present day mathmaticians have made very advances theroies which are not anti to pythagour but complemtory.

Had there been no misinterpetations being done by eveil in acceint scritpure and was well then What was the reason of Guru to be sent on earth by Akal(God of Sikhs).

As per Gurmat regarding revalations.

Sabhe Ghat Ram Bole ie in all atoms does God(Absorbed in there) Speaks(ie acts).

So in the faith where God is omni observed it is unlikly to see for go after revalations only by supernatural ways.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 5, 2005)

Guru nanak Ji sys:

AAd SACH, JUgaad SACH,Nanak Hosee Bhee SACH...

SACH meaning GOD... and HE WAS BEFORE, He IS NOW..and HE will be ALWAYS...

I think this answers your question.

Many paths lead up the Mountain..but the objective is the SAME PEAK...Sikhism is simply the Latest, the fastest, the most complete way up to the peak. This in no way "denies/denigrates/disallows/the other paths... Sikhe/Gurmatt of the Hosue of Nanak...is INCLUSIVE..not EXCLUSIVE...it seeks to INCLUDE all others and NOT push them away..as in " I AM THE ONLY WAY"..

Jarnail Singh


----------



## vidyadhara (Sep 21, 2006)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:
			
		

> Guru nanak Ji sys:
> 
> AAd SACH, JUgaad SACH,Nanak Hosee Bhee SACH...
> 
> ...



Dear Jarnail Singhji,

Thanks for the wonderful and heartening post.

I am not a punjabi, not a practicing sikh. But I love the gurus. I learn from them.

regards
vidyadhara


----------

